# I print photographs diretcly onto glass



## dc5champ

Hello there, 
I have started printing photographs and digital images directly onto glass.  A very unique and intriguing product.  You can see my site PictoGlass.  We are offering frees shipping on all orders and we have a coupon code promotion goin on.  Buy any three items and receive 20% off your entire order (free shipping too!)

coupon code "save20"

Thanks!


----------

